

Why is git named git? - martinkallstrom
https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/GitFaq#Why_the_.27git.27_name.3F

======
bdhe
Citation:

[http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/129776/after_controver...](http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/129776/after_controversy_torvalds_begins_work_git_/)

------
BoppreH
This FAQ is much better than many tutorials and guides I've seen around, at
least for someone who knows a little.

Funny how I don't remember ever encountering it when search for help.

------
junkbit
Git is a polite way of saying bastard before 9pm on TV in the UK, e.g. _You
lucky git_. They also use it in Ireland and down under.

